# whats the best model of glock



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

thats cheap-ish (than the other models)


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You can get Glock 17 and Glock 22 are usually found at a low cost. Any of the Glocks are good. I like the full size and the midsize ones.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Can't beat a model 23. Great gun. Wepends on what you will be using it for though.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Used Glock 22's "Referbished" $399.00 at the local gun shop !


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

They are all equal. They just have slightly different purposes and fits. So, the first thing to do is go to a store that has a lot of glocks, and find one that fits your hand size well. Then decide what caliber you want it in, and that will narrow the model number down. And THEN and only then do you try to find where to get one. lol But yeha, I love glocks myself. I bought an ex-police service model 22 for $200. But I changed out the barrel right away, cause I don't want my barrel on anyones computer.


----------

